# Google Accounts for Enterprise



## PerrinRahl (Mar 30, 2012)

I am getting ready to deploy close to 1500 tablets for my company. We are developing an in house app that calls other apps that are readily available. Due to this each tablet has to have access to the marketplace (sorry, Google Play). In order to accomplish this we need to set up Google accounts. We don't want GMail accounts because the users won't need that, and we don't need any shared documents or files (so this rules out Google Apps for Enterprise).

We have created our own internal email server that will be live to the internet, this is why we don't need/want GMail. Google allows the creation of a Google Account using an existing email address. There are two things I hope to get some feedback on.

1. Should I create 1 Google Account to use for the market on all 1500 devices, or should I create a Google Account for each individual tablet and tie it back to our email accounts?
(Keep in mind most of the tablets will be used for a singular purpose, and should have almost the same identical layout/apps for each device.)

2. If I am going to create a Google account for each individual tablet, does anyone know a way (legally) to create a mass amount of Google Accounts? (I really don't want to have to create 1500 by hand...) Or if there is a way to get into contact with Google to get these set up.

If anyone is curious, you can set up a non-GMail Google account here:
https://accounts.google.com/NewAccount

Any feedback on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

As for question #1, do not use one google account for every device. That is a huge security issue and could lead to legal issues for your company.
For question #2: I don't know. Google does not have a support number that you can call as far as I know. Do some googling.


----------



## PerrinRahl (Mar 30, 2012)

So you think I should have a unique Google account for each tablet?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

PerrinRahl said:


> So you think I should have a unique Google account for each tablet?


Correct. Because many things on the tablet would be synced with google, you don't want people accidentally getting access to other's private information.


----------

